# [Review] Raijintek TISIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check



## Jarafi (26. April 2014)

*Review*​ 


*Raijintek*​ 
*TISIS
*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​ 
​ 
*Danksagungen*

 Ein großes Dankeschön geht an *Raijintek* für das Sample!​ 


*Informationen zum Test*
            TISIS, klassisch: die griechische Göttin der Rache, frei übersetzt: ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit, oder prägnanter: der Racheengel.

  Raijintek hat sich wohl absichtlich für diesen ungewöhnlichen Namen „TISIS“ für den neuen High-End-Kühler entschieden: dieser soll die Konkurrenz das Fürchten lehren und zum Angriff auf den Kühlerthron blasen.
  Um dies durchzusetzen, besteht der Nemesis aus zwei fetten Kühltürmen, die mit jeweils einem 140-mm Lüfter standardmäßig bestückt sind. Dazu kommt die beeindruckende Masse des Systems mit einem Gewicht von knapp über 1000-g.
  Auch mit dabei ist natürlich wieder das durchdachte Montagesystem von Raijintek.

  Ob es den anderen Kühlern beim Anblick des Raijintek TISIS kalt den Rücken herunterläuft, klärt mein Test.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EByU8RYRJfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

*Was ihr so findet*


Sucht euch was aus und LOS gehts​ 
*I.Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang

*II.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Kühler im Detail
 02. Die Montage

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienlüfter bei 7V und 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Resümee*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
              Die Verpackung des Raijintek TISIS ist in der typischen rot/schwarz/weißen Farbgebung von Raijintek gehalten. 
  Auf der Front findet sich neben dem schick gestalteten Nemesis-Schriftzug noch eine Fotografie unseres neuen Kühlkörpers.
  Finden wir auf der linken Seite die Auflistung der technischen Details des Kühlers, so sind auf der rechten Seite noch einige Detailfeatures aufgelistet.
  Auf der Rückseite gibt es noch einige Impressionen zum Raijintek TISIS.  
 
    Im Inneren befindet sich dann - sicher in einer Schachtel verpackt - das gesamte Zubehörpaket des Raijintek TISIS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

*II. Detailbetrachtung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Kühler im Detail*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

              Ist der Raijintek TISIS von seiner Umverpackung befreit, fallen uns sofort die beiden massiven Kühltürme ins Auge, die den TISIS zu einem Doppelturmkühler machen und für die etwas mehr als 1000-g verantwortlich sind.
  Die Turmkühler sind unterschiedlich breit aufgebaut und unterscheiden sich im Design in gewissen Feinheiten, verfügen jedoch beide über 43 Aluminiumlamellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der vordere der beiden Kühltürme ist etwas schmaler gehalten und verfügt über zusätzliche Lüfteröffnungen in den Lamellen, die für eine indirekte Belüftung zuständig sind.
  Auch fällt auf, das an diesem Kühlturm bis zu zwei 140-mm Lüfter montiert werden können.
  Optional ist es möglich, bis zu drei Lüfter am Nemesis zu montieren und natürlich auch zu betreiben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Beim hinteren Kühlturm sticht der breitere Aufbau sofort ins Auge. Dieser ist an den Seiten geschlossen und erzeugt so einen gerichteten Luftstrom. Er enthält zudem dreieckförmige Ausstanzungen, die der Erhöhung der Kühloberfläche bei gleichbleibenden Lammellenanzahl dienen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die jeweils letzte Aluminiumlamelle des jeweiligen Kühlturms bildet gleichzeitig den Abschluss nach oben; auf eine spezielle Deckelplatte wird verzichtet.
  Für die Kontaktfläche zur CPU setzt Raijintek beim Nemesis auf eine massive Platte aus Kupfer; diese ist zur CPU-Seite hin komplett plan poliert und für den optischen Abschluss komplett vernickelt worden.
  Damit die anfallende CPU-Abwärme an die beiden Kühltürme abgeführt werden kann, setzt Raijintek beim TISIS auf insgesamt fünf Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von 8-mm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Für genügend Frischluft am TISIS sorgen standardmäßig zwei 140-mm Lüfter von Raijintek.
  Diese werden über einen PWM-Anschluss mit dem Mainboard verbunden.
  Montiert werden die beiden Lüfter mit jeweils vier Gummihaltern am Kühlkörper.
  In der Verkaufsversion sind diese beim mittleren Lüfter durch Lüfterklammern ersetzt, um diesen einfacher montieren zu können.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Werfen wir noch einen kurzen Blick auf die technischen Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
An der gesamten Verarbeitung des Raijintek TISIS gibt es absolut nichts auszusetzen, alles ist sauber verschliffen und gefertigt.




*Die Montage *​ 
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
                Kommen wir zur Montage des Raijintek TISIS.
  In meinem Test wird der Kühler auf einem AM3+ System montiert.
  Zu Beginn wird das AMD-Modul komplett entfernt und die CPU von der alten Wärmeleitpaste befreit.
  Nun schnappt man sich die Raijintek-Multibackplate und die vier Gewindestangen aus dem Lieferumfang.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die vier Gewindestangen kommen in die entsprechende Bohrung der Multibackplate und werden dann zusammen mit den vier Kunststoffabstandshaltern mit dem Mainboard verschraubt.
  Nun folgen die beiden AMD-Querbügel mit den vier Muttern, die auf jeweils zwei Gewindestangen geschraubt werden.
  Auf die CPU wird nun Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen und der Nemesis ohne Lüfter mit dem letzten Querbügel auf der CPU platziert und mit Gefühl festgezogen.
  Wichtig ist hierbei, dass die Lüfter erst montiert werden, wenn der Kühler mit dem Mainboard verschraubt wurde.
  Nun wird der Lüfter fixiert, im Mainboard eingesteckt und ein Testdurchlauf kann durchgeführt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für RAM-Module mit hohen Kühlkörpern bietet der TISIS wenig Spielraum. Der Grund: Seine große Bauform und die grossen 140-mm Lüfter.
Können ohne Lüfter über den RAM-Bänken, Riegel mit bis zu 44-mm hohen Kühlern verbaut werden, verringert sich diese Höhe beim Einsatz des Lüfters auf 24-mm; zusätzlich liegt dann der Lüfter auf den G.Skill RipjawsX Modulen auf.

Ihr solltet grob 10-15 Minuten für die Montage einplanen; an Werkzeug reichen ein kleiner und ein grosser Schraubendreher.  

*III. der Test*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-8150 wird in meinem Test mit einem Takt von 4,0 GHz betrieben, um den Kühlern ordentlich auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
 Die weiteren Details des Testsystem entnehmt ihr den beiden Tabellen.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturmessungen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​            Die Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau      statt,   wobei die jeweilige Zimmertemperatur von den aktuellen       CPU-Temperaturen  abgezogen wird. 

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden sowohl mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, als auch        mit den beiden Noiseblocker-Lüftern als Referenzlüfter für alle    Kühler.
  Ein Multiframe M12-P für die Performance-Systeme und ein M12-S1 für Silentsysteme.
  Beide werden mit voller Drehzahl betrieben.
  Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Arctic MX2 verwendet. 

  Somit haben wir eine nette Übersicht der Kühler mit ihren Serienlüfter und den Kühlern mit dem jeweilig gleichen Lüfter.
  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus WORK bzw.        FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst        aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
  Die Raumtemperatur entnehmt ihr bitte den Tabellen vor den jeweiligen Temperaturtests



Zum Einsatz kommen die Modi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienbelüftung bei 7V und 12V*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Bei den Temperaturmessungen auf dem offenem Tischaufbau mit   dem Serienlüfter positioniert sich der TISIS auf dem ersten Platz der Kühlercharts.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V*

Mit dem Silent-Lüfter steigt die Temperatur wegen der      geringen Drehzahl etwas an, dafür arbeitet der Kühler mit dem      Noiseblocker nahezu lautlos.
Hier positioniert sich der Raijintek TISIS ebenfalls im vorderen Testfeld.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ Mit den Performance-Küftern fürhrt der Raijintek TISIS das Testfeld an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Lautstärke*


*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​  
 Was gibt es zur Lautstärke beim Raijintek TISIS anzumerken?
Bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V vernimmt man ein leises Rauschen, was im eigentlichen Betrieb und beim Gaming durch den Sound nicht von anderen Systemkomponenten zu unterscheiden ist.
Werden die beiden Lüfter mit 7-V betrieben, so vernimmt man sie so gut wie gar nicht mehr, was den Geräuschpegel angeht.


*IV. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​  
  Läuft es also anderen Kühlern beim Anblick des Raijintek TISIS kalt den Rücken hinunter?

  Diese Frage kann im Bezug auf die Kühlleistung als auch auf die Lautstärke mit einem klaren Ja beantworten werden.
  Der Raijintek TISIS platziert sich sowohl im Betrieb mit den Serienlüftern als auch mit den Referenzlüftern ganz vorne oder fast an die Spitze des Testfeldes.
  Dabei geht er selbst bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V angenehm leise zu Werke, bei 7-V ist er dann gar nicht mehr wahrzunehmen.
  Auch bei der Montage gibt es keine Schwierigkeiten, sie geht einfach von der Hand und ist mit einfachem Werkzeug schnell erledigt.
  Verarbeitungstechnisch ist beim TISIS ebenfalls alles im dunkelgrünen Bereich.
  Der einzige negative Punkt: Die sehr eingeschränkte RAM-Kompatibilität auf. Mit nur 24-mm bleibt hier kaum Platz für RAM-Module mit auch nur einem etwas höheren Kühlkörper.

  Mit dem Kühler haben selbst heiße Sommertage nichts mehr zu lachen.
  Wer für sein System einen echten High-End Kühler sucht, der extrem gut kühlt dabei leise ist und 60 -€ über hat, der sollte hier zugreifen.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Weitere Links zum Produkt*
*Raijintek **TISIS im PCGH-Preisvergleich*

*Raijintek **TISIS auf der Raijintek-Webseite*

*Raijintek FB-Seite*






*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Der Hardwarechecker*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi - Der Harwdarechecker*


----------



## Jarafi (26. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Abend ,

Der Raijintek Nemesis im Test!
Viel Spaß.

Grüße

jarafi


----------



## Caduzzz (26. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Jut, wie immer 

(aber bei "Lüftergeschwindigkeit" steht 600-100..soll das 1000 sein? Ich vermute mal, edit: aso, da stehts ja nochmal später , ok )


----------



## Jarafi (26. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Danke dir! 

Schon verbessert, ja 100 wären etwas wenig .

Grüße


----------



## Shirozen (26. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Sehr schicker Kühler. Ich werd den auch kaufen, denn der Preis ist einfach UNWIEDERSTELICH 
Und das der auch noch besser sein soll als die "75+"eu Kühler find ich mehr als gut. Vielleicht werden andere Hersteller nachziehen und deren Kühler günstiger anbieten 
Bin mal gespannt wieviel besser der ist als mein jetzt 5 Jahre alter Kühler.

Besten Gruß

Ps. in deiner Video-Antwort hast du einen Buchstaben dreher drin. Hat bissle gedauert bis darauf gekommen bin das des Hartware heißen soll.


----------



## Jarafi (26. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Danke dir .

Oh das tut mir Leid 

Grüße


----------



## Adi1 (27. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Klasse Test. 

 Eine Frage hätte ich noch:

 Werden denn beide Lüfter per PWM gesteuert?


----------



## Jarafi (27. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Moin ,

Danke!

Nur einer der beiden Lüfter wird per PWM gesteuert, aber ich frage noch einmal nach.
Das war ein Vorab-Sample für Tests.

Grüße


----------



## Adi1 (27. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Alles klar, ich danke Dir.


----------



## Shirozen (28. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Auch nochmal eine frage zu den Lüfter. Muss ich ein Y Kabel dazu kaufen?  Habe nur 1 Cpu Fan Anschluss.


----------



## Jarafi (28. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Abend,

das Frage ich auch gleich noch!

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## Jazzman (28. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Schöner Test. Der Kühler scheint preislich ja eher den K2 als Konkurrenten zu haben...


----------



## Goyoma (28. April 2014)

Suuuuper Review!

Gefällt mir sehr gut, weiter so!


----------



## Shirozen (28. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*



Jazzman schrieb:


> Schöner Test. Der Kühler scheint preislich ja eher den K2 als Konkurrenten zu haben...


 
Preislich ja kühl technisch in der gehobenen Liga. Soll besser kühlen als der Dark Rock Pro 3  .


----------



## Jarafi (28. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Danke Danke ,

ja das tut er auch!

Grüße


----------



## Shirozen (30. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Ist kein Y-Kabel dabei. Gut das ich vorsichtshalber einen 4x mitbestellt hab  . Ich hoffe einfach mal das ich den richtig zusammengebaut hab oO .

~Edith says~
die Lüfter sind leider nicht so Leise wie ich angenommen habe. Erst ab einer Geschwidigkeit von ca. 600RPM 
hört man die Lüfter nicht mehr. Werde wohl irgendwann andere Lüfter testen 
~Edith Says close~


----------



## Research (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Sehr schönes Review. Aber das der Himalaya II den schlägt? (Neue Lüfter)


----------



## FreezerX (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Danke für sehr guten Test, alles wünschenswerte ist dabei .

Du könntest die Tabellen als .png anstatt .jpg hochladen, dann ist die Qualität viel besser.


----------



## Jarafi (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Vielen Dank!

Jap kann ichmachen.

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## Shirozen (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

So mein Fazit: Die Lüfter sind zu laut  . Erst mit Speedfan sind die leise genug. Werd die wohl später austauschen. Ansonsten ist der Ok.


----------



## moonrail (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Habe den Nemesis auch verbaut. Ein HR02 Macho war der Vorgänger. Temperaturen sind um ca. 2°C gefallen, aber vor allem bei hohem OC geehrt dem Nemesis nicht so schnell die Puste aus, wo der Macho an seine Grenzen stieß.

Mich stören einige Dinge:
Nur einer der Lüfter hat PWM, der zweite nur einen 3-Pin-Anschluss, was ziemlich mies ist.
Die Befestigung des mittleren Lüfters mit den Gummis ist ziemlich nervig und es gibt keine Lüfterklaammern wie im Test angekündigt.
Eine der Schrauben mit den breiten Köpfen, die die beiden Metallbrackets auf die M-Schrauben und Plastik Abstandshalter halten sollen ist beim anziehen in einem Zug komplett ausgefranst und nun durchgenudelt (korrekter Schraubendreher, mittlere Kraft, nicht abgerutscht). Das abmontieren des Nemesis wird lustig.

Die Lautstärke der Lüfter ist niedrig, aber Silent Wings 2 und eloops sind noch eine Ecke leiser.


----------



## Jarafi (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Moin, freut mich wenn er besser kühlt.

Zu der Lüfterklammer, war nur das, was mir Riajintek mitgeteilt hat was kommt, aber dnan frag eich da noch einmal nach.
Das mit dem PWM-Anschluss stimmt, ist aus P/L-Sicht nur ein Lüfter damit ausgesattet.

Grüße


----------



## tony_raijintek (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Hallo Jungs,


bitte sende mir eine Mail mit den Infos... Ich lasse dir die Lüfterklammern, einen 2ten PWM LÜFTER nachkommen und einen neuen Satz Besfestigungsmaterial.... Mail an: tony_sahin@raijintek.com


Danke im Voraus...


----------



## moonrail (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Tony hat mir unkompliziert einen zweiten PWM-Lüfter zukommen lassen.


----------



## Shirozen (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Raijintek NEMESIS - Kalter Racheengel im Check*

Hab Tony auch eine Mail geschickt da ich die gleiche Ausstattung habe wie Moonrail. Was mir auch bissle Negativ auffält ist die Board Kompatibilität. Beim ASRock 790GXH/128M hätt ich beinahe den Ramslot rausgehauen, da die Ramslots zu nah dran gebaut sind. Die Heatpipes Kollidierten mit dem Ram. Musste den Kühler drehen, da auf der "Dickeren" Seite die Heatpipes ein wenig näher am Kühler dran waren. Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Kühler.


----------

